# Window regulator Keeps Breaking



## Nate760 (May 11, 2020)

Has anyone had the issue where their window regulators keep breaking on them. It pretty much seems that for me they only last a year and break during the summer. My thinking is due to the excessive heat we have here in Southern Cal. Today my Driver side no longer goes up but can hear the motor running


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

I learned to never close the door when the window is not fully up or down, that’s how I broke the plastic clip on my regulator. But yes, it’s a problem part and yes it will keep breaking every so often. Only fix is to replace it with the same (arguably defective) part.


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

My driver side broke for the 1st time early 2019.. winter morning and snapped trying to roll the window down . It was the plastic piece on the left side... other side was fine. Maybe you didn't seat the window properly? My window was a little off after I installed a new regulator, had to re-set the window again and the motor works better


----------



## Jeff D (Mar 26, 2013)

I too, have replaced the plastic channel clips twice now on mine from new-now son's 11 Cruze. I never had any issues with the window. Now that he has it, broken 2 times in 2 years. I believe he may not be using the express up/down and holding the switch too long or hitting the switch when all up or down. That would not account for cars w/o express up/down. Express motor has 7 pins (5 small 2 large), Non express only has the 2 large pins. Never had to remove a motor during the first repair, only used the clips from a salvaged regulator, so assume the cable was ok. Now the 2nd repair the cable also messed up. First repair only lasted 12-14 months. It looks to have jumped a groove on the motor pulley itself. It could have happened after both the clips broke this time or after when trying to raise the window. I have found a source for the clips only on Amazon. I will post a link if it's ok here. Sorry, no real help other than clips are available separately.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Yes, link please!


----------



## Jeff D (Mar 26, 2013)

Moderators can remove if against the rules.
Amazon Window Regulator Clips only


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

Make sure you use white lithium grease on the moving parts. It comes dry.


----------

